

Best Design and Development Guides - ninebrows
https://github.com/narkoz/guides

======
golemotron
It's odd that they are all technology or language specific (except for API -
which covers REST).

I don't think this is accidental. Industry knowledge is becoming fractured
across technology and tools. People rarely consider that there are design
guidelines that work across all software. I don't know why.

~~~
LiweiZ
People need concrete context to get the knowledge? Most of us start with doing
other than having the big picture? Most of tutors need to provide some taste
in real world to learners to make them pay since programming is actually very
practical? My guess is that these could be among the ones of the main reasons.
Well, there are of course some motivations from educators' side as well. Maybe
too simple and straightforward is not a good thing. I'm not sure yet.

